# moose antler shepherd axe



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

work in progress


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Interesting concept, where did you get the antler?


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mostly from friends and family, so far ( the moose antler pieces came from my Brother in law, they were going to be chew toys for his dog) I got some elk from an old antler chandelier that my buddy had, and the whitetail deer pieces are from sheds found out at my other brother in laws farm. The moose and elk supply will soon be depleted, the whitetail supply will just require a little exercise on my part in the early spring.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

interesting mix of materials . They look well finished and polished How did you fix the head to the shaft. Take it you used epoxy to fix all the materials together ?

A good conversation piece


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

3/4" tenon almost as long as the handle is deep, epoxied and clamped for 24 hrs. The materials are what I had on hand ( rosewood, holly) plus the donated antler parts.


----------

